# When I was 18 years old



## Blackyg

Hola tots,

i have just started to learn Catalan as a complete beginner and i am trying to write i composition using the past tense (prerèrit i imperfet) and i would really appreciate it if someone could help,

"When i was 18 years old i visited Granada with my family ( my mum, dad and sister). We stayed for a week  during the spring. Granada was very beautiful and there was lots to do. We sunbathed and we skiid and noone got bored"

My attempt:

quan he tingut divuit anys, la meva familía( els pares i la germana) i jo vam visitar Granade en el sud d'espanya. Ens vam quedar durant una setmana en la primavera. Granada era molt bonic i ha ha molts per tots fer. Preníem el sol i esquiàvem i ens hem avorrir. ????????????????

Molts gràcies!

Gemma


----------



## hezman

Granada es una ciudad, por lo que habría que usar el femenino "bonica". Posiblemente haya más errores, pero no te los sé corregir, no soy catalán.


----------



## Blackyg

Muchas Gracias hezman


----------



## Rintoul

Blackyg said:


> Hola tots,
> 
> i have just started to learn Catalan as a complete beginner and i am trying to write i composition using the past tense (prerèrit i imperfet) and i would really appreciate it if someone could help,
> 
> "When i was 18 years old i visited Granada with my family ( my mum, dad and sister). We stayed for a week during the spring. Granada was very beautiful and there was lots to do. We sunbathed and we skiid and noone got bored"
> 
> My attempt:
> 
> quan he tingut divuit anys, la meva familía( els pares i la germana) i jo vam visitar Granade en el sud d'espanya. Ens vam quedar durant una setmana en la primavera. Granada era molt bonic i ha ha molts per tots fer. Preníem el sol i esquiàvem i ens hem avorrir. ????????????????
> 
> Molts gràcies!
> 
> Gemma


 
Quan tenia divuit anys, la meva famíla (els pares i la germana) i jo vam visitar Granada, al sud d'Espanya. Ens vam quedar durant una setmana, a la primavera. Granada era molt bonica i hi havia molt per fer. Preníem (vam prendre) el sol i esquíavem (vam esquiar) i ningú es va avorrir.

Hope it helps,

Rintoul


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola:



Rintoul said:


> i ningú es va avorrir.



No hi hauria de ser _ningú NO es va avorrir_?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Blackyg said:


> Hola tots,
> 
> i have just started to learn Catalan as a complete beginner and i am trying to write i composition using the past tense (prerèrit i imperfet) and i would really appreciate it if someone could help,
> 
> "When i was 18 years old i visited Granada with my family ( my mum, dad and sister). We stayed for a week during the spring. Granada was very beautiful and there was lots to do. We sunbathed and we skiid and noone got bored"


 
Quan tenia 18 anys, la meva família i jo vam visitar Granada. Ens hi vam quedar durant una setmana a la primavera. Granada era molt bonica i hi havia molt per fer. Preníem el sol i esquiàvem i no s'avorria ningú.

L'imperfet d'esquiar primera persona plural és *esquiàvem*.


----------



## ernest_

No trobeu que sona més natural "ens hi vam quedar una setmana durant/a la primavera"?


----------



## dgimeno

La meva traducció i a veure si coincidim 

When i was 18 years old i visited Granada with my family ( my mum, dad and sister). We stayed for a week during the spring. Granada was very beautiful and there was lots to do. We sunbathed and we skiid and noone got bored

Quan tenia 18 anys vaig visitar Granada amb la meva família (ma mare, mon pare i ma germana). Hi vam passar una setmana aquella primavera. Granada era molt bonica i hi havia munts de coses per a fer. Vam prendre el sol i vam esquiar i no es va avorrir ningú.


----------



## miakanna

.Jordi. said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> 
> No hi hauria de ser _ningú NO es va avorrir_?


 
Tinc entès que utilitzar NO+ningú és redundant i innecesari.

Anna


----------



## avellanainphilly

miakanna said:


> Tinc entès que utilitzar NO+ningú és redundant i innecesari.
> 
> Anna



No, ometre el 'no' és incorrecte, el Jordi té raó. Normativament, cal posar-lo (a diferència del castellà).


----------

